# Belesett



## NagyKiss

Hi!

What is the difference between those words, and what are their infinitives?

You can't trust google translator and none of those words are in my dictionary.

Thanks!


----------



## Zsanna

Hello NagyKiss,

Because of the one question per thread rule (please, open another thread for the other verbs), I can only help you with one verb here:

belesett <- belesni (vmin (át), valahova) = _to spy into, peep into_ 
It is a pre-verb (be =_ in/into_) + verb (lesni= _to peep/spy_) construction, this is why the way of expressing space after it can vary. 
(No overall rule, see individual cases.)

e.g.
Belesett a kulcslyukon, hogy lássa, ki hangoskodik a szobában. - _He peeped through the keyhole to see who is making such a noise in the room_.


----------



## Zsanna

P.S. I gave the infinitive form above but if you want to look it up in a dictionary, the 3rd person Singular form is necessary for verbs. In this case: beles vhova (short of _valahova_, which may or may not be necessary to find the verb - depending on the dictionary).

You can consult our Resources page (here), there are plenty of online dictionaries mentioned there. (After having tried them myself, the only place I could find a result was here which is not even an online dictionary but a translating site.)


----------

